
Ask HN: What are things desktop applications do that web apps can't? - theterriblestid
For example: controlling the mouse, which can&#x27;t be done from a browser for security reasons.
======
fuzzfactor
Well, you can streamline & integrate an entire office's financial, scientific,
engineering, marketing, sales, recordkeeping, paperwork, HR, and internal
communication and it can be done with the utmost security & reliability when
there is no wireless and no connection to the web whatsoever.

------
nineteen999
Heavyweight media creation applications; eg. Blender/ZBrush, Substance
Designer/Painter, Avid MC, ProTools, Adobe Premier/AfterEffects, UE4 Editor.

I always get a chuckle out of web programmers who think that because they can
do their entire job out of a few web apps, that everyone else can too.

------
cloudking
Fully interact with the operating system API/SDK, not just a subset of it.

------
consultutah
Process extremely large amounts of local data quickly.

~~~
theterriblestid
True, is that why Adobe does things the way it does?

